# Zombie Cat



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*Im sure it's been done to death but here's my take on the cat skeleton.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one lovely zombie cat!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Disgusting. Very nice work


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Here kitty, kitty. Looks like one cool cat. Nice job! What did you use to corpse it with?


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

That's awesome! Nice job!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Copchick said:


> Here kitty, kitty. Looks like one cool cat. Nice job! What did you use to corpse it with?


I used the melted plastic drop clothe method. I built up the skeleton a bit here and there with clay to add some muscle mass and rotting areas


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That looks like roadkill. Awesome job


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is a great corpsing job!!!!!


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on this. I don't think the project has been "done to death" but even if it has, it's always nice to see a persons take on the subject. Your cat turned out very nice!! Looks like the real deal!!!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Super cool! Nicely done and inspiring. I have 3 skeleton dogs and was thinking on trying this out.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!


----------

